# any one have a stand and going to the lansing deer show?



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

speaking of mta, i went to join the other day, and the web site had a form to fill out an mail in isnt there any instant way online? i dont want to have to wait 3 4 weeks until im in.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

neil duffey said:


> speaking of mta, i went to join the other day, and the web site had a form to fill out an mail in isnt there any instant way online? i dont want to have to wait 3 4 weeks until im in.


 You can do it with your competition registration, if you are planning on going. I would call Dawn and ask her to send your Comp. packet so you can pre register. Otherwise no, there is no way to do it online. They are really quick in getting your stuff to you.


----------

